# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Du lịch Hàn Quốc: bạn cần chuẩn bị những gì?

## hangnt

*1. Thị thực:* Khách du lịch từ Việt Nam sang du lịch Hàn Quốc phải xin Visa do đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam câp.

Hồ sơ xin visa gồm 01 đơn xin cấp visa (theo mẫu của Sứ quán download từ trang hanquocngaynay.com) có dán 01 ảnh 3 x 4cm chụp trong vòng 3 tháng kể từ ngày nộp xin visa (Phải khai đơn bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh) (Không đóng dấu hoặc ký tên vào hai phần dán tem của Sứ Quán). Hộ chiếu gốc (còn hạn trên 6 tháng đối với các loại Visa đi dưới 90 ngày và còn hạn trên 1 năm đối với các loại Visa đi trên 1 năm tính từ ngày cấp visa). Chứng minh thư.

Ngoài ra bạn còn cần các loại giấy tờ khác gồm:

- Giấy tờ chứng minh khả năng tài chính (sổ tiết kiệm hoặc bản xác nhận số dư tiền gửi ngân hàng, sổ đỏ nhà đất hoặc các loại giấy xác nhận sở hữu tài sản có giá trị khác) bản gốc và bản dịch tiếng Anh có công chứng Nhà nước.

- Giấy tờ chứng minh nghề nghiệp và chứng minh thu nhập (hợp đồng lao động, giấy bổ nhiệm chức vụ hoặc giấy xác nhận nghề nghiệp…; xác nhận mức lương hoặc bảng lương có dấu của công ty) và kèm bản dịch tiếng Anh (không cần công chứng).

- Lịch trình thăm quan kèm bản dịch tiếng Anh (không cần công chứng)

- Giấy xác nhận đã đặt khách sạn trong thời gian ở Hàn Quốc (Trong trường hợp bạn ở nhà người quen thì viết địa chỉ cư trú tại Hàn Quốc Quốc một cách cụ thể trong lịch trình tham quan).

Nếu hồ sơ của bạn không có vấn đề gì thì bạn sẽ được cấp visa trong 5 ngày.Nếu bạn đi qua công ty du lịch thì họ sẽ làm mọi thủ tục cho bạn.

-Khách du lịch từ Việt Nam sang du lịch Hàn Quốc phải xin Visa do đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam câp.

*2. Tiền tệ:* Đơn vị tiền tệ Hàn Quốc là đồng Won, gồm những tờ giấy bạc 1000 won, 5000 won, 10.000 won, và những đồng tiền xu 10, 50, 100 và 500 won.


Đơn vị tiền tệ Hàn Quốc là đồng Won.
Hầu hết các ngân hàng đều mở cửa từ 9h30 tới 16h30, từ thứ hai tới thứ sáu. Máy rút tiền tự động thì hoạt động 24h một ngày. Hầu hết các cửa hàng, khách sạn, nhà hàng lớn ở Hàn Quốc đều chấp nhận thẻ tín dụng quốc tế với số tiền lớn.

Tuy nhiên, bạn nên mang theo tiền mặt, vì có nhiều cơ quan hay cửa hàng nhỏ hơn không trang bị công cụ thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng.
*
3. Hành lý:* Nhiều khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc thường không phục vụ các vật dụng vệ sinh cá nhân trong phòng nghỉ. Một số còn tính tiền dịch vụ nếu du khách sử dụng bàn chải đánh răng, kem đánh răng, lược của khách sạn. Vì vậy, khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc, bạn nên mang theo dầu gội đầu, sữa tắm, bàn chải đánh răng, kem đánh răng...

Ngoài ra, để phòng trường hợp không quen với hương vị các món ăn Hàn Quốc, bạn có thể mang theo mì ăn liền (mì bát, mì ly). Thức ăn Hàn Quốc thường có hương sâm và vị nhạt hơn nhiều so với thức ăn Việt Nam.

Nên mang giày, dép thấp gót vì khi đi đến tham quan nhiều khu vui chơi ở Hàn Quốc (nhất là vào mùa hè) thường rất đông khách nên phải xếp hàng rất lâu.

*4. Mua Sắm:* Muốn mua quà lưu liệm và quà tặng về nước, du khách có thể ra chợ mua vì giá bán rẻ hơn nhiều so với mua ở siêu thị, cửa hàng. Nếu hàng hóa đã được niêm yết thì bạn sẽ không cần mặc cả nhưng đối với những mặt hàng không niêm yết giá sẵn thì nên mặc cả "mạnh miệng", giảm xuống đến 50% giá bán mà người bán hàng đưa ra.

- Hai món quà hữu ích nhất để mang về Việt Nam mà từ trẻ em đến người già đều có thể dùng được rất tốt đó là Nhân Sâm và Nấm Linh Chi. Tuy nhiên không nên mua các sản phẩm trong các cửa hàng có trong chương trình tour (nếu bạn đi theo tour) vì giá sẽ đắt hơn nhiều. Bạn có thể tìm và mua các sản phẩm này tại chợ Namdaemun hoặc có thể nhờ ngay chính các hướng dẫn viên người Việt mua hộ. (Lý do là bản thân các HDV cũng không hào hứng đưa khách vào các cửa hàng do công ty chỉ định vì họ cũng chẳng được mấy % hoa hồng! Chẳng qua vì nhiệm vụ nên họ đưa khách vào).

- Khi đến các điểm tham quan có nhiều hàng lưu niệm rất đẹp! Nếu đã thích bạn nên mua luôn vì những hàng này là hàng độc quyền, không có bán ở chỗ khác.

- Rất nhiều người quan tâm đến các món lưu niệm nhỏ để về làm quà (ví dụ: Móc đeo chìa khóa, dây đeo điện thoại di động, Cravat...). Những món này bạn có thể mua ở các cửa hàng lưu động trước cửa các quán ăn mà đoàn sẽ vào ăn. Ở đây giá rất rẻ vì họ bán không mất bất kì khoản thuế hay phí nào.

*5. Kiểm dịch động vật và cây trồng:* hầu hết những động thực vật và những thực phẩm làm từ động thực vật đều được kiểm dịch ở cảng hay nhà ga trước khi được đưa vào Hàn Quốc.

*6. Tổng đài Du lịch Hàn Quốc 1330:* Khi bạn cần sự giúp đỡ hay những thông tin du lịch bằng tiếng Anh, hãy gọi 1330, và người trực tổng đài sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin chi tết về các trang du lịch, vận chuyển, nhà hàng,vv…


_Nguồn:  Cẩm Nang Du lịch_

----------

